
Delta Outfitting Entire Domestic Fleet With In-Flight Wi-Fi - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/05/delta-outfitting-entire-domestic-fleet-with-aircells-gogo-in-flight-wi-fi-service-by-end-of-2009/
======
markbao
All the wifi in the world isn't any use when your battery dies.

Seriously, this is awesome, but I think I'll take a power outlet over wifi.

~~~
cstejerean
You might also want to look into a laptop with better battery life. For most
domestic flights I have no problem with battery life.

~~~
markbao
Oh, I was thinking in the mindset of Boston <-> San Francisco which is like 6
hours. (changed 2:43pm EDT. brain == !functioning)

For the usual flight, battery is fine and wifi is a win!

~~~
joshwa
Boston <-> SF is only 10 hours if your flight is delayed 5 hours.

OTOH, wifi + power on a NYC->Asia flight might make economy for 12-15 hours
almost bearable...

~~~
jrockway
Unfortunately in flight WiFi only has regulatory clearance over the US, so
this is a long way away.

It still won't make the flight bearable, though, because as soon as the person
in front of you reclines, you can't open your laptop anymore. This has
happened to me more than once. (Now I can book exit rows, so this isn't a
problem for me, but not everyone is in that position; especially on
international flights.)

Fortunately, some airlines are beginning to install "shell" seats in the
economy section, so people can't recline into your space anymore. I think it's
only CX right now, though. Here's a link:

[http://www.cathaypacific.com/cpa/en_INTL/whatonboard/newecon...](http://www.cathaypacific.com/cpa/en_INTL/whatonboard/neweconomyclass)

------
gsiener
The problem with this is that planes are basically the last safe haven from
work. Even vacations aren't sacred anymore.

~~~
modoc
If I'm traveling for work (i.e. not a vacation), being able to do billable
work while in the air means I'm not losing tons of $ in addition to suffering
through a coach flight. Obviously there's some work that can be done off-line,
but having net access would improve my ability to do billable work while in
transit.

If you're going on vacation, don't bring your laptop:)

